# music your ashemed you listen while a youth, name your utter most cheazy band?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay when i was like 9 year old i like cinderella i advised you dont laught, my sister laught so hard at me, i was so embarrassed i burried the tape in my backyard...

What is your secret, you want to come clean whit it your not ashamed anymore, oh yah and i use to like the goonie song buy cindy lauper  dont laught at me please , did someone do far worst than me?

What is your utter most cheaze ball music most corny , you never told anyone about it, but under anonymeous nick no photo per se you confessed in liking something you are so ashamed of to exorcize your demons, like you guys will laught at me but i use to like (insert a band name or singers???)

Let's all laught togheter please , shawll we???


:tiphat:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Here is a good thread. Brings back memories. I liked Queen and Def Leppard, but consider them now mainly jock rock bands. Can't stand "We Will Rock You" or "We Are the Champions" anymore. "Rocket" and " Pour some Sugar on Me" are mildly annoying to me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I am completely devoid of shame. If I liked it then, I like it now. I just add new enthusiasms to old ones.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I am completely devoid of shame. If I liked it then, I like it now. I just add new enthusiasms to old ones.


When I was eight or nine I liked Johnny Cash briefly. Well, one tune anyway. It was called the Ballad of the Alamo. It wasn't a ballad and I played it to death. Other than that, nothing I'm ashamed of.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Country music.  In my early teens, I had huge crushes on Vince Gill, Clint Black and Garth Brooks. :lol:


----------



## bigboy (May 26, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Garth Brooks. :lol:


what about that bad boy Chris Gaines??? :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

bigboy said:


> what about that bad boy Chris Gaines??? :lol:


By that time, I had gotten over my obsession with Garth.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Well, I am a young'in

but I am ashamed that I listened to hannah montana when I was younger.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Well, I am a young'in
> 
> but I am ashamed that I listened to hannah montana when I was younger.


Oh boy. You get the prize :cheers:


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I might as well be the youngest. Got any younger than 15?


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

No such thing buddy, every band I listen to (and composer) I wear as a badge of honor


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a good thread. Brings back memories. I liked Queen and Def Leppard, but consider them now mainly jock rock bands. Can't stand "We Will Rock You" or "We Are the Champions" anymore. "Rocket" and " Pour some Sugar on Me" are mildly annoying to me.


Where those the only songs from Queen and Def Leppard you ever listened to? :lol:


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

depro, I will shake me all night long


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ST4 said:


> Where those the only songs from Queen and Def Leppard you ever listened to? :lol:


I was into catchy tunes. Those were the catchiest. My low was probably Wilson Phillips. I get the shivers when I think back to that.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

My father had a kind of crush on Dusty Springfield, apart from the crush I like her too.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I was into catchy tunes. Those were the catchiest. My low was probably Wilson Phillips. I get the shivers when I think back to that.


Dude, hear this RIGHT NOW:






My favorite Queen song (I'm not a fan of the band overall though)


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

They have some good hard rock classics that nobody knows about:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I might as well be the youngest. Got any younger than 15?


I don't think so, but a long as you have fun. :guitar: enjoy.


----------



## c minor (Jul 12, 2017)

Air Supply!  It was their melody that caught my attention though, so I usually listen to piano arrangements only.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Not ashamed, but I do find it hilarious that my early favorites were _so_ bad. When I was 9, Paula Abdul was by far my favorite musician. "Forever Your Girl", "Straight Up", "Cold Hearted Snake", and "Opposites Attract". My best friend was really into her too and we teamed up and wrote a love letter to her. Yes, really!!! Fortunately, his mom found it in his room before we sent it. Oh man did we think we were in trouble! Good thing it was never mailed because if Paula would've received it she surely would've thought it was sent by some serial killer-stalker-type, with its cartoonish-large-font 9-year old handwriting and over-dramatized lovesick-ness, going on and on about how we felt about her. Yikes!


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

ashamed i ever listened to the beatles and rolling stones or like stuff back in my youth.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I kind of still like it but it's so cheesy I'm ashamed.
(Well, I'm a millenial or even Zennial depending on who you ask)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My first favourites date back to 1970 (Simon & Garfunkel, I was 13) and 1973 onwards (when I really started to get interested in music). Mainly chart hits, and I'm not ashamed that I still enjoy listening to them. This was one of the first singles I bought:


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

When I was VERY little I liked a children's record probably previously bought for my older brother and a record that someone had given my Mum.

The first was a song called "Little Orange Bird", the second was an album called "Love is Blue". They were my two favourites.

It turns out the first was sung by notorious anti-gay campaigner Anita Bryant and the second by the infamous Claudine Longet, murderer (probably) of a famous skier. 




I grew up OK, I promise.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

When I was a kid, when the Beatles started going weird and Bobby Fuller of the Bobby Fuller Four killed himself, I thought Herman's Hermits were the bee's knees. They hadn't sold out us grade school kids for the sake of art or their inner demons. I even named my stuffed toy snake Herman in their honor. I wonder what happened to that thing.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Well, something I liked not many years ago. That escalated quickly until today.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Few things are cheesier than German Schlager. Juliane Werding:






I heard this particular one today, as we had a "Schlager Night" in Hamburg. Ah, the nostalgia.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I love _Stimmen im Wind_ actually......


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Few things are cheesier than German Schlager. Juliane Werding:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the best thing to spin after Mahler's No.3! :lol:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I do have a good reason though: some time between first getting interested in the German language and music and discovering Wagner, I had a phase of listening to pretty much anything that was sung in German - for the sheer beauty of the language. Some of it was cheesy as hell, but I am not ashamed of any.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Strange Magic said:


> I am completely devoid of shame. If I liked it then, I like it now. I just add new enthusiasms to old ones.


I feel the same for about 50%. 
There's probaly loads of music that I liked as a kid, which I dislike now.
Buy I felt happy when I listened to it way back then.
So I don't care and I certainly don't feel ashamed.

Stop the shame, enjoy what you like and just carry on.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Marc said:


> I feel the same for about 50%.
> There's probaly loads of music that I liked as a kid, which I dislike now.
> Buy I felt happy when I listened to it way back then.
> So I don't care and I certainly don't feel ashamed.
> ...


I really can't think of any music I liked then that I don't like now. Sure, I don't necessarily listen to a lot of music from back when--there's always more new music being added to the growing pile. But take Doo-*** as an example: I was in my early teens when Doo-*** ruled; I still have my keepers on the iPod and listen to them now and again with all the pleasure they gave me when I was 14. Ditto with Girl Groups, Motown, folk.....it goes on and on. Maybe it's arrested development!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

When I was four my favorite song was "Grandma's Lye Soap." I'm not ashamed to say that I still remember most of the words.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

So you were born in 1948? Here's side 1, "It's in the Book."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

KenOC said:


> So you were born in 1948? Here's side 1, "It's in the Book."


1949. I was thinking of putting up that link, but thought that anyone hearing it now might wonder why I'm not ashamed.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My own favorite: Nervous Norvus singing "Transfusion."

"Toolin' down the highway doing 79
I'm a twin pipe poppa and I'm feelin' fine..."

Not a happy ending, I'm afraid.






"Slip the fluid to me, Louie."


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2007)

Strange Magic said:


> I really can't think of any music I liked then that I don't like now. Sure, I don't necessarily listen to a lot of music from back when--there's always more new music being added to the growing pile. But take Doo-*** as an example: I was in my early teens when Doo-*** ruled; I still have my keepers on the iPod and listen to them now and again with all the pleasure they gave me when I was 14. Ditto with Girl Groups, Motown, folk.....it goes on and on. Maybe it's arrested development!


I liked this music as a kid.











I don't like it anymore.

But I don't feel ashamed that I liked it as a kid.
And if people still like it: please do. I don't believe in so-called 'guilty pleasures'.

Shame and guilt? I prefer to do without.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Music I am ashamed to have ever heard? Nothing! Absolutely nothing. I mean it. It all counted and brought me to the level of enjoyment I have today. And I love that early stuff just as much today, even if I no longer listen to it. I was taught that people do the only thing they can with the consciousness they have at the time. If they could've been smarter or wiser at an earlier time in life, they would have been. 

So, I still enjoy Beethoven's 5th, Dvorak's New World Symphony, and Rimsky- Korsakov's Scheherazade on occasion... The Beatles, The Doors, Joni Mitchell, Psychedelic Rock, some of the dirtiest double entendre Blues imaginable - all that early stuff I was in love with that was company for me. The only difference now is what I've added, though I believe it's also true that someone's taste in music will change and one may never want to hear certain works again. But to be ashamed of any group I've listened to in the past? – No.


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Pugg said:


> My father had a kind of crush on Dusty Springfield, apart from the crush I like her too.


I didn't read that you are ashamed of liking Dusty. I liked her back then and I like her even more now. I could never be ashamed of listening to her. She was just a spectacular vocalist.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

"Little Star" by The Elegants






The crap I used to listen to when I was in the 8th grade.

My parents purchased a stereo set when I was in the 9th grade and I discovered _The Rite of Spring_


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with those who say they are not ashamed of any old music they enjoyed. I tried to think of the song I liked that might engender the greatest condemnation here at TC. It's hard to know, but perhaps the winner would be Sugar, Sugar by the fictional group The Archies. It was the number 1 song of 1969 (in the US). I hadn't heard it in decades, but I just listened again and still enjoy it. Admittedly not as much as a Mozart aria, but it's quite catchy.


----------



## Boot Hamilton (Jul 24, 2017)

KenOC said:


> So you were born in 1948? Here's side 1, "It's in the Book."


Oy vey... Why did you remind me?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I latched onto the New Wave of British Heavy Metal c. 1980 and bought quite a lot of it. Sat as I am now in the Comfy Chair of Hindsight I have to say that at least 95% of what I listened to was total ****.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Marc said:


> I liked this music as a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marsupilami!










I loved that French show when I was a kid.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Here is a good thread. Brings back memories. I liked Queen and Def Leppard, but consider them now mainly jock rock bands. Can't stand "We Will Rock You" or "We Are the Champions" anymore. "Rocket" and " Pour some Sugar on Me" are mildly annoying to me.


Queen!!?? I submit that they were one of the best rock bands of all time. They were fantastic! I have every one of their studio albums and go through them every few years.

To the OP Let's see, there was the Partridge Family when I was really young (6 or 7 years old?), then there was KISS. Outside of that, I pretty much would listen to anything I used to listen to back in the day. Maybe some '80's rock I wouldn't listen to now.

[Edit] when I was in 6th & 7th grade I was into some heavy metal. Can't stand the genre now.

V


----------

